# Vape shops Welkom



## Ruwaid (10/8/18)

Howzit guys
Anyone know of any good Vape shops in the Welkom area?
PS...also saw a tobacconist store in the Goldfields Mall in Welkom called Eish. Selling lots of HE juices for almost less than half the price that it normally sells for. Most likely fake but it creates doubt with other juices in the same store hence im hoping to find a proper vape shop.
Thanks guys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KALSTER (31/1/19)

Hi. Did you ever manage to find a few good shops? I am using an Aspire Breeze 2 and need coils and Salt nic in Welkom. ASAP I might add.  Thx


----------



## Ruwaid (31/1/19)

@KALSTER nope I didn't find any on my trips there except for a tobacconist that also stocks up on vape gear and juices but their juices seems very dodge. Premium juices selling for less than half the price. Anyways check them for coils n nic salts. Don't remember the name but they in the Goldfields mall/shopping centre. The one next to Goldfields Casino.


----------



## KALSTER (31/1/19)

Thanks, will have a look. Very new to this.


----------



## VapeFTW (8/4/19)

There is a Vape Shop called Bearded Viking next to Adamis in welkom. 1 Tempest Rd, Bedelia. All other places in Welkom sell Fake juice. Including Eish in the mall, except for the Vape Club juices. Another place to go is in Virginia (10 minutes from Welkom), the place is called Wellserve, they make their own Juice line called Ziyana Premium Vape (you have to let these steep for a few days after you buy it though), check them out on Facebook or Instagram. They also sell international e-juice and have a wide variety.


----------



## Morix (8/4/19)

Recommend some house flavors that you fancy.
Do they ship? @VapeFTW


----------



## VapeFTW (8/4/19)

Not sure if they do shipping. The guy who mixes the e-juice runs both the Instagram and Facebook accounts so I'm sure if you message him there, he will be able to tell you. I would recommend zoo cookies, gummilicious, and grape beechies.


----------



## VapeFTW (8/4/19)




----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

Hi guys.

Not sure if this place was named but went to Welkom today, and came across " DR VAPE" situated on "the Strip, Stateway" near "Caramellos, The Bucket List and Mustang restaurants. Went inside and gear and juices does look valid. Pricing seems reasonable and they do their own line of juices also.
So here is their link if someone else might want to check them out.

https://web.facebook.com/groups/2305839449449250/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NICK V DEVENTER (29/7/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Howzit guys
> Anyone know of any good Vape shops in the Welkom area?
> PS...also saw a tobacconist store in the Goldfields Mall in Welkom called Eish. Selling lots of HE juices for almost less than half the price that it normally sells for. Most likely fake but it creates doubt with other juices in the same store hence im hoping to find a proper vape shop.
> Thanks guys!


----------



## NICK V DEVENTER (29/7/19)

Hi there is also a vape shop in kroonstad it is under vapersloungersa on the web

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NICK V DEVENTER (29/7/19)

Hi all 
There is also a new vape shop in kroonstad
Vape lounge kroonstad also on google maps


----------



## jeank (1/9/19)

DrVape in Welkom.0815355105 or 0814801256
shop no9
The Strip
Welkom
open monday to saturday 10am to 5:30 pm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jeank (1/10/19)

website drvape.net.za


----------

